# The Smokin Monkey Cook Book



## smokin monkey (Oct 26, 2016)

*The Smokin Monkey Cook Book*

View media item 525139


Thought I would put all my Q Views and cooking Experiance in one place,
so it would be easier to direct members to them who needed help or looking at trying something a little bit differant.


*Beef*

The Holy Grail (Beef Brisket)
Beef Brisket (Worst Q Ever) 
Brisket Chilli  Added 29/10/16
Sunday Brisket
Beef Short Ribs
Prime Rib 
Corned Beef 
Monkey's Chilli Balls 
[URL=http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254182/beef-snack-sticks]Beef Snack Sticks  added 13/11/2016

*Chicken & Poultry*

Beer Can Chicken
Chicken Donuts 
Smoked Pulled Chicken 
Mediterranean Chicken Kebab 
Sumac Chicken Kebabs 
Monkey Nutz 
Monkey Legz 
Tandoori Chicken Tikka 
Chinese Style Quail 
Turkey Pie 
Piri Piri Rotisserie Duck added 29/10/2016


*Goat*
Goat Rump 

*Lamb*

Boneless Leg Of Lamb 
Butterflied Leg Of Lamb 
Half Leg Of Lamb 
Spicy Mongolian Lamb

*Pork*

Italian Summer Donut 
Shroomballz 
Belly Pork 
Christmas Day Belly Pork 
Porchetta 
First Attempt @ Pulled Pork 
Gammon Hock  Added 19/02/2017
Sinners Ribs (Crockpot)  Added 07/02/2017
Midnight Butt 
Pulled Pork
Tandoori Pulled Pork 
First Time Ribs 
Bacon 
Canadian Bacon 
Pulled Ham 
Stuffed Pork Loin 
Ham Hock Terrine 
Black Pudding  Added 18/11/2016

*Sausage*

Andouille Sausage Added 27/11/2016
Bratwurst 
Black Pudding  Added 18/11/2016
Kielbasa Sausage Added 26/11/2016
Texas Style Hot Link
Thai Sausage 

*Cheese*

Cheese 

*Something Different*

Chicken Donuts 
Italian Summer Donut
Monkey's Chilli Balls 
Italian Summer Sausage 

*Desserts*

Blueberry & Peach Cobbler  Added 29/10/2016


*Experiances*

Full House 
While The Wife's Away (Monkey Will Play!) 
Worst Q Ever 
Total Wipe Out! 
A Few Chickens

*Smokers & Smoker Builds*

First Smoker Build (Electric) 
Kamado
Tandoori Beer Keg
Piri Piri Rôtisserie BBQ 
Smokin Monkey 
Mini WSM
Smoking Pig  Added 29/10/2016

*Members Step by Step Guides*

Bears Step By Step Index 
Dirtsailors 
Gary s Smokes
Jeff's Smoking Meats Link 
SQWIBS Cooks [/URL]


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice Book, Monkey!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Lots of "Step by Steps", like I like them!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you kind Sir! Was inspired by you and dirtsailor to do it.

Also it will be so much easier when people ask how to do this or that, instead of searching all my post, I can send them the link to the book.

And thank you again as your Step by Steps over the years helped my when I started my journey with Smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice job!

Plenty of good recipes in there!

Al


----------



## okie362 (Oct 27, 2016)

Very nice collection.


----------



## wade (Oct 27, 2016)

Great collection there Steve - Points


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice collection, I've added your thread to the other members cooks section of my mega list!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 27, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Plenty of good recipes in there!
> 
> Al



Thanks Al.




Okie362 said:


> Very nice collection.



Thanks Okie.




Wade said:


> Great collection there Steve - Points Thumbs Up



Thank you for the point Wade, are you waiting until you retire to start your collection?!!!




dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice collection, I've added your thread to the other members cooks section of my mega list!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index
> 
> :points1:



Thanks for the point Dirtsailor! Will also add links on mine. It was you and Bearcarver that inspired me to do it. As you know it takes some time to pull everything together.


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 29, 2016)

Brisket Chilli added 29/10/2016

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253589/brisket-chilli


----------



## Bummed (Oct 29, 2016)

Great collection, bookmarked!

Thanks!


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 29, 2016)

Bummed said:


> Great collection, bookmarked!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :points:



Thanks Bummed, just happy to share!


----------



## mike w (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice SM! I look forward to checking them out


----------



## disco (Oct 30, 2016)

A tome for the ages!

Disco


----------



## tardissmoker (Oct 31, 2016)

So many recipes, so little tome! 

Sorry couldn't resist. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 13, 2016)

Beef Snack Sticks Added 13/11/2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 19, 2016)

Black pudding (Blood Sausage) Added 18/11/2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 7, 2017)

Sinners Ribs (Crockpot) Added 07/02/2017


----------

